# dankung 3060 on daisy bugout



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

just tryed some dankung 3060 on my daisy modified, with alil alcohl and elbow grease you can slip it on to my daisy bugout's forks. its very easy to draw and gets good speed for plinking, granted i was shooting white target marbles. ideal for that youngster who cant draw heavier rubber, and alot of fun for us grown ups too.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

heres a couple pics chief aj and daisy bugout with 3060 dankung tubes.

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=36c.jpg

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=36b.jpg


----------

